# Have path report!!



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, finally I have my path report!! Diagnosis: Follicular Adenoma, NO CANCER!! Yay!! Apparently it would have turned cancerous if allowed to remain, so hooray for me and my pushy personality! I knew something was wrong and I was RIGHT!! Don't ever let a doctor dismiss you or your symptoms. You know your own body better than anyone, even a doctor. Doctors are only human. They don't know everything and they make mistakes. I had two doctors try to dismiss me. If it weren't for me not accepting what they said, I would one day have cancer and have to deal with that. I am so happy!! arty0006: I know I did the right thing. I still consider myself a thyroid survivor and will be getting my last tattoo to commemorate it. (Yes, I'll post a picture! Haha!!) I wanted to thank everyone on this site for all the support I got. There's no way I could have dealt with this alone. You are wonderful!!

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, finally I have my path report!! Diagnosis: Follicular Adenoma, NO CANCER!! Yay!! Apparently it would have turned cancerous if allowed to remain, so hooray for me and my pushy personality! I knew something was wrong and I was RIGHT!! Don't ever let a doctor dismiss you or your symptoms. You know your own body better than anyone, even a doctor. Doctors are only human. They don't know everything and they make mistakes. I had two doctors try to dismiss me. If it weren't for me not accepting what they said, I would one day have cancer and have to deal with that. I am so happy!! arty0006: I know I did the right thing. I still consider myself a thyroid survivor and will be getting my last tattoo to commemorate it. (Yes, I'll post a picture! Haha!!) I wanted to thank everyone on this site for all the support I got. There's no way I could have dealt with this alone. You are wonderful!!
> 
> Hillary


This is the best ever news and for more than one reason. I am glad you were pushy also. If not for having it removed, you could have been in serious trouble a few years from now or even sooner.

I think you can consider yourself a thyroid cancer survivor. You stopped the speeding train.

We happen to think you are wonderful also!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

That is great news! Congratulations! I assume there is no need for RAI now, right?

How are you feeling by the way? Everything good? Any calcium issues or anything?

I am so happy for you getting this over with. I think I am going to do a "Hillary" soon myself.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros - you were my rock thru this. You believed in me when the drs didn't. I can't thank you enough for that.

Nasdaqphil - I'm doing great!! I still have a bit of rash fom my allergic reaction and still have one stitch but I feel fine!! Definitely do a "Hillary"! You are your best advocate and you know your body best!!

Hillary


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Great news!!! Very happy for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Andros - you were my rock thru this. You believed in me when the drs didn't. I can't thank you enough for that.
> 
> Nasdaqphil - I'm doing great!! I still have a bit of rash fom my allergic reaction and still have one stitch but I feel fine!! Definitely do a "Hillary"! You are your best advocate and you know your body best!!
> 
> Hillary


Aw; shucks.....................{{{{Hillary}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

(((Andros)))


----------

